# FanDuel commercial freezing on multiple receivers



## z28lt1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Last night I was watching NFL network on my still-standing HR20. A FanDuel commerical came on and the video and audio completely froze stuck on one of the frames of the commercial. I left it like that for a while (probably 30 mintues or more) to see what would happen, and it never moved. Could not rewind or forward the buffer. Changing channels and changing back took care of the issue.

This morning, on a different receiver (HR24) and a different channel (ESPNU), same exact thing happened on the same commercial.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've seen it recently on a HR44 for a local grocery chain commercial. Since we're talking different receivers and software levels I'd guess that something is being done wrong in the authoring of the local insert ad that's not signaling the receiver to go back to live TV.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I noticed this problem last night when I turned on my TV. It would not go to live broadcast or change channels. I went to the recorded list and it played a recorded program.

This morning when I turned on the TV it was back to the frozen condition. It would not change channels unless I went to the guide.

After I watched live TV for half an hour or so it went back to the same frozen ad screen. 

This seems to happen only on my HR44/500 but not on my HR22/100.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, it's been reported from time to time with different locally inserted commercials. Read RADs post, his theory is probably correct....


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I've had this happen to me on my HR44. 3 times so far. It happened twice on the Comedy Central channel with a Lexus commercial and one for Carnival Cruise lines. I can't remember what channel I was on for the other one, but it was also the same Lexus commercial. Always happened at the very end of the commercial.
Changing the channel fixed it.

Since this happened on a national channel with national commercials, it may not be correct to isolate the cause to locally inserted ads.
Or, can the national ads be 'locally inserted' also?


----------



## Botch316 (Aug 31, 2015)

Add an HR34-700 to the list. Mine has done it 5-6 times on multiple channels, ESPN, Animal Planet, etc.

Does anybody know a fix for this? I called DirecTV which was pointless. Reset the box was all they had... which of course did nothing.

I leave the TV on during the day. It is beyond annoying to have to go change the channel every half hour because the thing locks up.


----------



## dolfan650 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes! I think FanDuel found a way to beat the system. I have watched shows that I recorded on DirecTV DVR from both NFL Network and AMC. Both times, I was not really paying attention, and the DVR recording froze on the FanDuel splash screen at the end of the commercial. I had to manually fast-forward the recording to get it to continue.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I just encountered this on TNT. Watching live on my HR 44, a Fox Sports 1 promotion comes on. At the end of the commercial the screen is frozen on the Fox Sports 1 logo. I have to change channels and then come back to restore normal viewing. This has happened about 3 or 4 time in the last couple of days.


----------



## penguin150 (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw this on my HR54 early this morning, FanDuel stuck on the screen, I had to change channels to get rid of it.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just had it happen again on TNT. A Carnival cruise line commercial. So far I think I'm only having it happen on TNT. I hope this doesn't spread to anything else. But I have never seen this before the last few days.

This time I hit the pause button and on screen I saw the green progress bar indicating the actual broadcast was a few minutes ahead of where the screen was frozen. I hit the FF button and got it start running again. Did not have to change channels.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> I just encountered this on TNT. Watching live on my HR 44, a Fox Sports 1 promotion comes on. At the end of the commercial the screen is frozen on the Fox Sports 1 logo. I have to change channels and then come back to restore normal viewing. This has happened about 3 or 4 time in the last couple of days.


Been get the Fox Sports 1 logo the last few days.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Just walked back into the room and it was stuck on Fox Sports 1. Did the pause and FF and got it going again. Still on TNT. How do we report this?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Just happened to my HR44-700 with an Intel commercial on NBCSHD. Did a rewind and it happened at the same point in the show but with an AmEx Open.com commercial. Did another rewind and back to a lock-up on the Intel commercial followed by a lock-up on a Carnival Cruise commercial.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have had it happen several times with a Menards commercial on ESPN, a Carnival commercial on HGTV and just had it happen with a Ford commercial on Fox News. Something with the local ads is definitely causing an issue. I have an HR44.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Tonight it was a different channel but the same commercial- Fox Sports 1. So it seems to be specific embedded commercials regardless of channel. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

Had it happen again on ESPN2 this morning with a Carnival commercial. The thing that was interesting my TV with HR44 froze and the one with the Genie mini which was tuned to same channel did not freeze. My other observation is these commercials causing the issue seem to have a lot of white in them. The Menards, Fan Duel, and Ford commercials had a predominantly white background and the Carnival commercial has large white lettering.

I also sent an e-mail to DirecTV last night with a link to this thread anfd here is the response I received:

"I researched that there is a reported issue about pictures freezing during certain commercials. The trouble you are experiencing is definitely unusual. While, I am unable to provide you the exact time on when will this be fixed, I can assure you that our highly trained engineers are aware of this and working 24/7 to resolve this problem. Our goal is to provide service with excellence and integrity intending to make life easier to all who invite DIRECTV to their homes and be a part of their family."


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I received essentially the same email response. So they are aware of it. But no time frame for a resolution. This did not start happening to me until this past Sunday or Monday. I've seen older posts from July complaining about the issue. I really wonder what triggers it. For me, so far, it's been two specific commercials - Fox Sports 1 and Carnival Cruise lines. Whatever network or channel they appear on the freeze happens.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Just happened to my HR44-700 with an Dell Intel commercial on FoodTV. Does it every time the spot plays. Freeze at the end on the big withe Intel logo.


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

did it to me also a couple of times watching shark tank reruns on CNBC last night, but only during some commercials. have to change channels to get it to unlock and that also resets the live buffer.


----------



## uclavic (Sep 8, 2007)

I started noticing this on both of my DVRs within the last week. I have an HR24 and an HR44. I'm usually watching CNBC in the morning and it always freezes up on the fan duel commercial. To get back to live I have to change the channel. This is really annoying. It also happened over the weekend while I had the little league world series on in the background while I was doing stuff around the house.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't see that any of you have tried the search for CLEARMYBOX to see if that might get rid of the problematic ad.

I wrote this once before and was told that the ads are stored in a separate place on the drive and this will not remove them.
Still, it would only take about 10 minutes to give it a try and tell us all if it worked or not.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Happened here again on the Dell spot and a Carnival ad. 12:19CDT On 232 COOKHD.
If I rewind and try to play it hangs up every time on the ending logo. Have to FFW past that spot for it to play.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't see that any of you have tried the search for CLEARMYBOX to see if that might get rid of the problematic ad.
> 
> I wrote this once before and was told that the ads are stored in a separate place on the drive and this will not remove them.
> Still, it would only take about 10 minutes to give it a try and tell us all if it worked or not.


While we may know some of these commands, the average viewer doesn't. This should not be necessary. Maybe Directv should force a receiver reset in the middle of the night.

The issue has been reported over in the Edgecutter forum. Hopefully, Directv will make the necessary corrections.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

alnielsen said:


> While we may know some of these commands, the average viewer doesn't. This should not be necessary. Maybe Directv should force a receiver reset in the middle of the night.
> 
> The issue has been reported over in the Edgecutter forum. Hopefully, Directv will make the necessary corrections.


If the search will get rid of the offending commercial from the drive why not do it ?
I have ran this on my HR24s a couple of times just to try it out. It clears up lots of tiny annoying problems. DirecTV could fix this in a week or 3 years or never as we have seen on some problems.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't see that any of you have tried the search for CLEARMYBOX to see if that might get rid of the problematic ad.
> 
> I wrote this once before and was told that the ads are stored in a separate place on the drive and this will not remove them.
> Still, it would only take about 10 minutes to give it a try and tell us all if it worked or not.


I did it and now I will watch to see if it worked.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

khark said:


> I did it and now I will watch to see if it worked.


Thanks


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

gvc said:


> did it to me also a couple of times watching shark tank reruns on CNBC last night, but only during some commercials. have to change channels to get it to unlock and that also resets the live buffer.


You don't have to change channels. Some have said just pushing FF will get past the "stuck" point. For me I've pressed pause, play and then FF, that gets me back to normal with the buffer preserved.


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

Interesting event here.
I have a HR44-200 and a HR20-700. Having the problem on the HR44 so I did a CLEARMYBOX on it.
Tuned both to Ch 232. The HR44 is running fine but the HR20 froze in a AMEX commercial. Checked both and on the HR44 a different commercial was being inserted! AHS.
Trying a reset on the HR20.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I heard from a little birdie that this problem should be resolved shortly.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## nicheel (Jan 31, 2008)

RAD said:


> I heard from a little birdie that this problem should be resolved shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Sweet. It's slowly getting annoying.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

RAD said:


> I heard from a little birdie that this problem should be resolved shortly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


This problem should have been prevented with proper testing before roll-out.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> This problem should have been prevented with proper testing before roll-out.


Yes, it should. Since the feature has been working for quite a while now, this looks like someone made a minor(!) change and decided it did not need testing. Those of us in software development know this is often a fatal mistake.....!!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Barry in Conyers said:


> This problem should have been prevented with proper testing before roll-out.





texasbrit said:


> Yes, it should. Since the feature has been working for quite a while now, this looks like someone made a minor(!) change and decided it did not need testing. Those of us in software development know this is often a fatal mistake.....!!!!


That's assuming that it was a software error in the STB and not in the source material. I'm thinking it wasn't code in the STB since it happened on multiple STB's running different versions of the code and started to happen without any new software being rolled out.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RAD said:


> That's assuming that it was a software error in the STB and not in the source material. I'm thinking it wasn't code in the STB since it happened on multiple STB's running different versions of the code and started to happen without any new software being rolled out.


Yes, probably in the source material, but the same comment applies. It looks like whoever produced the source material didn't test it.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

It's been happening to me about 4-5 times in the past few days.
Most of them have happened on some local Mazda dealership with a bright yellow background (Riverside Mazda?) and it freezes on the last frame of the commercial.
Another froze on the same FanDuel commercial mentioned by the OP.

This is ridiculous... I usually leave ESPN (SportsCenter) on in the background while I clean/walk around/whatever... so I can rewind to the beginning and fast-forward to my teams.... but when I come into the room and it's frozen, I have to change channels and clear out the buffer. :bang


----------



## stillsouf (Sep 3, 2015)

Wow this has been happening to me as well,I thought I was crazy...lol


----------



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I can say for sure that CLEARMYBOX does not fix the problem.
Freeze at the end of a Carnival cruse spot.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

johnnytex said:


> I can say for sure that CLEARMYBOX does not fix the problem.
> Freeze at the end of a Carnival cruse spot.


Thanks for the update and verification that it does not help this situation.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

johnnytex said:


> I can say for sure that CLEARMYBOX does not fix the problem.
> Freeze at the end of a Carnival cruse spot.


It did the same with the same result.


----------



## aintry (Sep 22, 2007)

It's now happening to me on my HR44 every time a Fan Duel commercial plays on any channel.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> If the search will get rid of the offending commercial from the drive why not do it ?
> I have ran this on my HR24s a couple of times just to try it out. It clears up lots of tiny annoying problems. DirecTV could fix this in a week or 3 years or never as we have seen on some problems.


I never said not to do it. I said it needs to be fixed by D*. If this did correct the problem, it would merely a workaround.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

alnielsen said:


> I never said not to do it. I said it needs to be fixed by D*. If this did correct the problem, it would merely a workaround.


A lot of what we do on here is give people a workaround until such time that DTV programmers fix the problem.
A poster has tried it and posted back that it does NOT help this problem.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

The issue has predominately happened on TNT with Fox Sports 1 and Carnival Cruise Lines commercials. Today I paused TNT for about 40-45 minutes and have been FFing through most of the commercials and have not had this happen once. Yesterday while watching live it happened 4 or 5 times if not more. For now I'll continue to watch TNT in a paused state until this is fixed.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

This seems to be happening more frequently today. It has happened on most of the channels, not any one in particular. It happens on commercials from Salt Lake City, which is called our locals here in Wyoming.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

I am having issue on HR 44 and HR 24. The major offender so far the past few days is an American Express ad airing on NFL network, but it has happened on other commercials as well. Really annoying!


----------



## SoCalWJS (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess I'm glad to see it's not just me. Came to see if anybody else has the problem, and apparently DirecTV is at least aware of it.

ESPN for me (both ESPN and ESPN2) and a Lexus commercial. Same place every time. I would assume that this is not a local commercial though. HR44-500.

Hopefully they fix it soon.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

This is getting ridiculous. Watching the NC and SC game on ESPN. Come in the living room and it's stuck on a fan duel commercial. FFW to catch up, watch a few minutes and it gets stuck on an AMEX commercial.

Should be a fun weekend of fighting the DVR to watch college football.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting that commerical glitch also.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Same crap happening on BOTH my receivers. Freezing every time certain commercials come on. Mostly watching ESPN though.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Same here, happened earlier on the AMEX commercial while watching UNCvsSC on ESPNHD live on the HR44-700.

There is many many reports now of people reporting it and the reply being it's a known issue and engineering is aware and working to fix it on the [twitter]DIRECTV[/twitter] & [twitter]DIRECTVService[/twitter] Twitter Accounts.


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

I called this issue in at 7;00PM. 4 times today so far. Not so local ad. Chevy Dealer from New Jersey, I live on Long Island, New York.

I can see AT&T is running the show now.


----------



## montanaxvi (Oct 2, 2008)

This local one has locked up my HR34 on at least 2 different channels in the last week. Wife told me it locked up on her earlier this week but didn't notice the specific commercial.

Edit to add, just had lock up on Carnival cruise commercial while watching SciFi (I refuse to type it as SyFy)

Another edit, watching Food Network and had it freeze on the Carnival Cruise commercial again. That's now SciFi and Food Network and at least 2 consistent commercials.


----------



## wenakay (Sep 4, 2015)

Mine is freezing on Dell Intel commercials, at the end. And Carnival Cruises. It is always the same spot during each of these commercials. I have to rewind and forward to get it going. It has happened a few times over the last couple of days. It is annoying.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

This is getting quite annoying. They certainly won't get me to buy there products.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw it for the first time last night with a Walgreen's commercial on HGTV with a HR44.


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Happening to me as well. Didn't take notice of what was on the screen.... Thought it was just an issue with my box.


----------



## cherylrwalker (Sep 4, 2015)

Perhaps DTV would make haste to fix the problem if Lexus, AMEX, Carnival, etc were notified that their frozen screen images are pissing off potential customers.


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

happening with intel commercials with me, anyone called CSR and got a response


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Happening to me on HR44-500 with Intel commercial every time. Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## Schrader (Jun 9, 2007)

HR44-500. Same issue, primary Fan Dual and Carnival commercials on ESPN. I wonder how much of this is a 'known issue' vs. a soft, silent rollout of a new advertising platform.


----------



## Rojma (Jan 6, 2004)

Add me to the list of people that are having this problem with the screen freezing at the end of commercials on an HR44. It's almost like the DVR it pausing/ Changing channel or hitting fast forward fixes it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Schrader said:


> HR44-500. Same issue, primary Fan Dual and Carnival commercials on ESPN. I wonder how much of this is a 'known issue' vs. a soft, silent rollout of a new advertising platform.


Conspiracy theories abound.....


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Rojma said:


> Add me to the list of people that are having this problem with the screen freezing at the end of commercials on an HR44. It's almost like the DVR it pausing/ Changing channel or hitting fast forward fixes it.


trying to add IPTV code to the system?


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Same problem on HR44, I've noticed it 4 times this week, all on local commercial inserts...


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

It's a known issue to D*. It will get fixed. An endless stream of 'me too' posts would seem to be redundant.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Conspiracy theories abound.....


As do D*fenders.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Do you have additional information as to why its happening, how this ever got out of testing and when it is getting fixed?



peds48 said:


> Conspiracy theories abound.....


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue to D*. It will get fixed. An endless stream of 'me too' posts would seem to be redundant.


I suppose it will get fixed along with the other problem fixes they have promised for a long time. I t is happening for me almost hourly and makes it hard to watch tv unless I have the remote handy to fix it!!!


----------



## Odys (Nov 5, 2011)

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue to D*. It will get fixed. An endless stream of 'me too' posts would seem to be redundant.


Will it get fixed? It's actually getting worse for me, freezing more often. A CSR told me they were aware of the problem last Wednesday when I called, and since then it's increased.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Not sure if someone posted this, but I've found by hitting rewind, then hitting fast-forward will take you out of this condition and keeps the buffer in tact. 

Happened twice on both of my HR20's last night while watching ESPN.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

TDK1044 said:


> It's a known issue to D*. It will get fixed. An endless stream of 'me too' posts would seem to be redundant.


Then don't read them.


----------



## evans5150 (Feb 9, 2006)

Fan Duel has been the culprit twice on MLB Network for me and then this morning on ESPN during the Stanfraud/Northwestern game with Carnival Cruise. VERY annoying. I have been changing the channel up and then back down to clear it. I'll try the rewind/FF to fix it and keep the buffer. Does anyone know if this will work on recorded games? As in not losing any actual footage?


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

johnnytex said:


> Just happened to my HR44-700 with an Dell Intel commercial on FoodTV. Does it every time the spot plays. Freeze at the end on the big withe Intel logo.


This is the same commercial that has been freezing my HR44-200, but on another channel. I have to change the channel and go back for it to work again.


----------



## hoosierfan227 (Apr 12, 2007)

I actually thought this might have been fixed. I was watching Gameday this morning and the Menards and a local Chevy dealership commercial that had conisistently been freezing the picture did not happen. Then the dreaded Carnival commercial played and back to reality. It is going to be a long weekend.


----------



## erwildcat (Mar 2, 2007)

They had better get it fixed before Sunday Ticket starts because if people start losing 30-60 minutes of a game that was buffering just because they had to change channels and then switch back.....S__t gonna hit the fan!!!


----------



## lilydog10 (Oct 25, 2010)

Started for me a few days back, the Amex US Open (open.com) ad, freezing on NFL Channel and ESPN channels (during US Open actually).

If this is not resolved before NFL season kicks off, this could get ugly. Seems like D is completely baffled, else this would have been fixed. Talk about a system-wide bug, and as everyone has said, it is truly annoying. Guess I should call D and complain, because on Twitter they are asking people to call in to get into the database.

Called D and the CSR says they are working on it, then said the more people who call the more it is escalated. My guess it is affecting most subscribers, in it's random manner. Quite strange. I then got this email from D while I was still on the phone:

This email confirms that we have received an escalation for the issue (reference number 0905150073756) that you reported on 09/05/2015. We sincerely regret any inconvenience this may have caused you.

Please be assured that we are working diligently to resolve it as soon as possible. You may receive interim updates and will be notified when the issue is resolved. There is no need to contact Customer Care further at this time.

Thank you for being a loyal DIRECTV customer. 

Sincerely,

DIRECTV


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

z28lt1 said:


> Anyone else seeing this?


Yep. On my HR34-700.


----------



## linuspbmo (Oct 2, 2009)

The rewind function works great, thanks for the idea. I had been changing the channel and losing my buffer. It's still an irritation that they need to fix ASAP.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

evans5150 said:


> Fan Duel has been the culprit twice on MLB Network for me and then this morning on ESPN during the Stanfraud/Northwestern game with Carnival Cruise. VERY annoying. I have been changing the channel up and then back down to clear it. I'll try the rewind/FF to fix it and keep the buffer. Does anyone know if this will work on recorded games? As in not losing any actual footage?


It doesn't seem to affect recording.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

By the way this freezing thing is not unique to Genies... I have an HR20-700 that has been doing the freeze thing on just one commercial on CNN (CH. 202). Can't tell what commercial it is -- all I see is the last frame. This has happened five or six times in the last week or so. A couple of times I left the DVR on Ch. 202 when I shut down for the night and when I turned it on the next day the screen was frozen -- no telling how long it had been that way. Haven't lost any programs due to this (tying up a tuner and preventing a recording). Changing channels un-freezes... but what pain in the butt.


----------



## gaperrine (Dec 8, 2002)

Shouldn't the frozen screen activate the screen saver? Mine doesn't.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

We get the freeze-ups every time the Lexus or Carnival commercials come on.

I blame it on AT&T!!! I am surprised they have not tried to make it where no competitors commercials can be shown on D*.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

We've been having this happen on multiple channels as well. I always just use channel up or down to correct it. Getting very annoying.


----------



## lyradd (Mar 20, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> It doesn't seem to affect recording.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


It is affecting recorded programs. Yesterday I was watching Home Free (KTTV, CH 11) that was recorded on 9/2. The program froze 25 minutes in and it wasn't on a commercial. I was able to finish watching the recording by F/F briefly. I should also note that Home Free was originally recorded on a HR22/100 but I was watching it on a HR44/500.


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

Could this be happening because AT&T has started the integration process of DTV and UVerseTV systems behind the scenes? Or is it too early for that?


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine freezes on the Carnival comm and stays there till I change the channel...
Time for an "under the hood" or 2...


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

Local commercial inserts have been freezing on my HR34 for months. I don't watch TV live much, but now with football season starting this will get real annoying. Mine seems to freeze just as the cached commercial starts, but recovers and finishes it after about 10-15 seconds. It will then cut right to live TV once it's over. Seems to happen mostly on ESPN, but I would guess it happens on any cached local commercial break. Poor QA.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Didn't see it happen at all yesterday and there were plenty of inserted local commercials when I was watching ESPN. Maybe it's getting better?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Again until this is completely fixed, don't change channels. The buffer is still there and recording. If it's been frozen for a while just FF should get you back to active stream. If it just happened - pause, play, and FF will get you back. Today one of the problem commercials- Carnival - did not freeze on me. So they may be getting it fixed.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Happened twice today on Volvo commercials.


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry I didn't note what channel and/or program that was on prior to the freezing, but I do know that it has occurred at least 3x on my HR54-500 that I recently received (end of August)--I know because the picture was frozen on the same exact local commercial--Elk Grove (CA) Auto Mall.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

For the first time ever today I saw one of the Fan Duel commercials and it did not freeze. I don't know if that means it's been fixed or that particular commercial does not freeze in my area.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

This is really irritating. Happening on multiple receivers on the same Fan Duel commercials. This has to be fixed ASAP. Unacceptable to lose my buffer to fix this issue.

Watching US Open on 209. Happened on 206 as well.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

HofstraJet said:


> This is really irritating. Happening on multiple receivers on the same Fan Duel commercials. This has to be fixed ASAP. Unacceptable to lose my buffer to fix this issue.


You don't lose the buffer. The dvr is still recording to the buffer. You can see that for yourself by just pressing play. If the freeze has just occurred press pause, wait a few seconds, press play and then FF. You will see not miss any of the broadcast. Until this is fixed for good this will have to do.

Another way is to rewind to before the commercial and then FF past the end. That also gets you back to the live broadcast.


----------



## HofstraJet (Mar 6, 2003)

pappasbike said:


> You don't lose the buffer. The dvr is still recording to the buffer. You can see that for yourself by just pressing play. If the freeze has just occurred press pause, wait a few seconds, press play and then FF. You will see not miss any of the broadcast. Until this is fixed for good this will have to do.
> 
> Another way is to rewind to before the commercial and then FF past the end. That also gets you back to the live broadcast.


Thanks. Will give it a shot next occurrence.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

So on a different but possibly related note: I've noticed at times when fast forwarding through the buffer (has happened on both recordings and live buffer) that I'll hit certain commercials that give me a black screen until I hit play. I then can FF again and get back to the show. Last night was happening while watching NatGeo Wild. Couldn't narrow it down to a specific commercial, but knew if I saw a black screen I'd have to repeat my procedure or I'd end up FF too far.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Check your commercials, this may be getting fixed. I've now seen several of the commercials that were freezing on me and they no longer are freezing. I'm waiting to see the third one that has been freezing each time to see if we're all good. But it looks as if they are resolving it.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm getting it too, on the Intel commercial. Between this and the massive lag problems I'm having, it's getting me frustrated enough to consider switching. At least I'll give them a call and see what I can get for staying.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

erwildcat said:


> They had better get it fixed before Sunday Ticket starts because if people start losing 30-60 minutes of a game that was buffering just because they had to change channels and then switch back.....S__t gonna hit the fan!!!


I discovered that if I hit the record button BEFORE I switch channels, I can come back to the feed and still have the buffer. Temporary resolution for now that may help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

A workaround has been posted and that is to REW a tad then FF another tad.


----------



## smittymark (Sep 11, 2015)

Started happening to my directv genie a few weeks ago. Freezes at the exact same spot at the end of the Fan Duel commercial. Yes the exact same spot at least 10-15 times now. I have to rewind and then play to skip the freeze. What the hell is this? Can't be a coincidence after that many times. No way. Does anyone have the same prob or an answer? Frustrating.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

smittymark said:


> Started happening to my directv genie a few weeks ago. Freezes at the exact same spot at the end of the Fan Duel commercial. Yes the exact same spot at least 10-15 times now. I have to rewind and then play to skip the freeze. What the hell is this? Can't be a coincidence after that many times. No way. Does anyone have the same prob or an answer? Frustrating.


Did you read any of the other posts in this thread?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

swyman18 said:


> Did you read any of the other posts in this thread?


sometimes is a lot easier to read the thread titled and vent away...... Lol

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

Have an HR44-700 on this end on ESPN and CNN most of the day and the freezing has resolved or improved dramatically, I happened to be looking when the Dell/Intel commercial came on and it didn't freeze, was followed by the Carnival commercial that looked like was going to freeze but moved on after probably 500ms, I hit skip back to see if it would freeze and instead it showed a frame of another ad that the Carnival commercial was inserted over vs the half second pause I observed the first time.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The short pause is normal if the inserted ad is slightly shorter than the one that is being overlaid - as you noticed!


----------



## Mpie (Sep 17, 2015)

I have noticed this issue on my 34-700 multiple times. Just had this happen on a Volvo commercial during halftime of Europa League game on Fox Sports 1. I noticed at the top there was a overlay bar telling me to turn to channel 132 to learn more about Volvo. Are they really working to fix this or are they doing it on purpose? I called technical service and notified them of this and that I will be seriously considering switching my service provider if this is not fixed. He claimed he had not heard anything about this issue, but would report it. I then went looking at this forum to discover that I am not crazy and this is not just my issue. Has anyone heard from a "little birdie" any more news about when this is going to get fixed? I have just about had it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Have not had it in a while.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mpie said:


> I have noticed this issue on my 34-700 multiple times. Just had this happen on a Volvo commercial during halftime of Europa League game on Fox Sports 1. I noticed at the top there was a overlay bar telling me to turn to channel 132 to learn more about Volvo. Are they really working to fix this or are they doing it on purpose? I called technical service and notified them of this and that I will be seriously considering switching my service provider if this is not fixed. He claimed he had not heard anything about this issue, but would report it. I then went looking at this forum to discover that I am not crazy and this is not just my issue. Has anyone heard from a "little birdie" any more news about when this is going to get fixed? I have just about had it.


Judging by the dramatically decreased of post on this very same issue, we can consider this issue has been fixed. I would do a Red Button Reset, see if that helps.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

Commercial freeze is back on my hr34. Froze on a Nissan commercial on ESPN 7:30am pst. Change channel and back lets it resume.


----------



## JerseyBoy (Sep 1, 2006)

I have not had this problem in a while but it just happened again. Ironically the HR34 froze at the end of a commercial for Directv.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Changing channels will work but you'll lose the buffer and possibly some of the show you were watching. Instead, press the replay button then fast forward over the end of the commercial.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

bakers12 said:


> Changing channels will work but you'll lose the buffer and possibly some of the show you were watching. Instead, press the replay button then fast forward over the end of the commercial.


Yes this seems to be back with new threads started. It hasn't hit me yet but you're correct. The broadcast is still recorded to the buffer and rewinding or just hitting pause and then play will get the broadcast going again. At least it did last time.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

